
Show HN: Create thousands of videos from a Google sheet - nielsv
http://www.moovly.com/products/video-automator
======
mlacks
Really excited for this as a Real Estate Salesperson. I'm technically aware
but not competent enough to figure this out on my own without spending a month
or two trending it out - time I don't have. Made an inquiry already and
waiting for an email from "Bob"

~~~
all2
This seems like a bizarre comment for HN; first the job you hold seems unique
on this particular news forum, and second, your statement about not
understanding.

What do you mean by "trending this out"? What do you mean by "time I don't
have"?

As a Real Estate Salesperson, how would this product fit into (I'm assuming)
advertising and sales efforts?

~~~
mlacks
Not sure how it autocorrected to trending, but I meant to say "learn and
figure it out" :-/

And yes the product fit is automated videos for my own listings and promotion
of others in the industry (attracts buyers).

~~~
all2
That makes more sense. Thank you for replying.

I'm pretty blind to video ads at this point; how do you get videos in front of
people that want what you have?

~~~
mtnGoat
two big sources you can buy video views from are google and facebook. they
allow most of the same targeting as their other types of ad campaigns.

------
icevista
Google sheets is one simple example of a data source by which videos can be
produced en mass using the Moovly API. Via the API videos can be produced in
volume (e.g. personalisation) or on demand when data changes (e.g. ECommerce
product review score or price changes). Try it, I’d be interested to hear of
other applications or uses.

------
bbayer
It looks neat product. Wonder which technology is used to render videos.

~~~
joking
I made a proof of concept of a more narrow system with reveal.js and
phamtomjs. Everything than you can run on a browser can be easylly automated
to a video.

~~~
bbayer
Yeah I spent same effort with reveal.js but I found it not very convenient.
Assuming you have used phantomjs for capturing frames. I preferred screen
capture since my requirement is to use sound and synchronize slide timings to
length of sounds. I skipped extra step of capturing frame-by-frame and merging
sound and pictures with separate process. Screen capture part made my pipeline
semi-automated. I was searching good approach since then but cannot find any
solution elegant than Flash. It is dead tech but even today I cannot find real
alternative to Flash in terms of asset management, scripting, exporting, IDE
and motion graphics. It won't took more than an hour to create an simple
application with Flash that consumes data dynamically and create video out of
it.

